# Wiggling?



## luluo (Apr 6, 2011)

D'Argo has been doing lots of wiggling at the glass today. Anyone else have a wiggler?


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

yes. 3 of them. it's the cutest thing ever.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

My betta usually does when the lights in his tank is on and the room light is off


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Every feeding time!!! =))


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

My female completely spazzes out any time I go near her tank. I swear it looks like she's having a seizure! When I try to feed her, she gets so excited and wiggly she forgets to come to the surface to eat; I think she's a bit hyperactive. :lol:


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

just remember bettas are very aware of life outside the bowl, and they respond outside stimuli ....

My betta does all it can to get to whatever is next to the tank, he also will hover around the front of the tank and watch tv when its on ...


----------



## luluo (Apr 6, 2011)

roypattonphoto said:


> just remember bettas are very aware of life outside the bowl, and they respond outside stimuli ....
> 
> My betta does all it can to get to whatever is next to the tank, he also will hover around the front of the tank and watch tv when its on ...


D'Argo is in the kitchen and sees lots of activity, especially with two young kids running around.  He is near the door to the garage and I noticed that when I had it and the big garage door open to the outside he started going crazy swimming around and up and down on that side of his tank. When I shut the door he went into his betta log and rested a while. Poor guy wore himself out. :-D


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

yah they will do that, like i said theyre very aware of the outside world, which is interesting, ive never seen fish before my betta that knew what was going on and when ... if no one is in the room the betta will sit on the side of the tank by the door way and wait for someone so he can show off and get some attention...


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Aki does that everytime the whole family is in the livingroom. Maka is beginning to do it whenever I walk up to her.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

i have to admit, though, i kinda egg it on, cause when i get up in the morning i will sitt and talk and play chase the finger with him, as well as when i go to bed before i turn the light off, if he is not in his spot we play chase the finger as well.... he is quite entertaining.... prob thinks im crazy but none the less


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

All of the fishies are doing their morning wigglies because they are hungry and trying to get my attention for who will be fed first


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Luna is a wiggly wriggler!  My boys get excited, but she really does wiggle! She barely focuses, just goes crazy like "fooooooood! Nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom!" Haha.


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Dodo has been a wiggler from day one. He wiggles whenever mom and I come into the room.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Even when I just LOOK at Bloom, he wiggles!


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

My sons Betta wiggles at me when I walk into the kitchen 75% of the time (the other 25% I think he's sleeping). He'll start to wiggle and then I'll put my face to the glass and he FLARES at me! What a little stinker. It's really cute though wish I could get a picture of it. I feel bad when I have to vacuum he swims all over his bowl when I do it, same for when I just run some water in the sink.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Sir Crispin is a big wriggler. He does it every time I walk up to the tank after being gone for a while, and just likes to wiggle in plants for fun, it seems. Sometimes he wiggles in the gravel for a little bit. Maybe it feels good? xD 

We have this thing where he'll start wiggling and I'll just encourage it. I'll get really close to the tank and start gushing "Mr. Fishy! Who's a fishy Mr. Fishy? Who's the bestest fishyfishyfishy? You are! You are!" and he'll spazz out more. It'll continue for a few more seconds before he's like 'ok, I'm done with this now,' and goes to chillax somewhere in the tank. I think he likes it. xD


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

my Scuzi does his feed me wiggle/dance, it's too cute and he knows it, the lil stinker


----------

